# the colour of fall



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of leaves in my garden changing colour. Feel free to add pictures from your gardens..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Japanese maple??? Looks beautiful either way, nice pics!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice pix....Japanese Maples are truly one of my favorite trees


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave that bonsai in the middle of the first pic looks really nice!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Gorgeous colours. I LOVE this time of year (when it's not raining)!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful! And now I know where your BCA name comes from!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Thought I might add one to your post.
Hope this goes with the theme.


----------



## tobalman (Apr 21, 2010)

Great picture of the Japanese maple. One question for Dave, How do you keep them during winter time ?I'm Ontario Zone 5 and still doing some research to see if I could have Japanese Maple bonsai here.

Thanks


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, those are stunning! Did you formally study bonsai techniques or are you self taught?


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

It's not really my garden but it is in my backyard.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

all the leaves are fallen up here! otherwise id go outside take a picture and post it up..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*here's the fall colors off my balcony the other morning..*.









*And the colorful blur in the middle of the avove pic lol*


----------

